# Hobie PA Question



## loweralbuck (May 23, 2013)

How does the PA 14 handle the wind and waves in more open water? Right now I have a Manta Ray 12 and I like it a lot but have been itching for the pedal drive capabilities. I have been contemplating the PA 14 or Outback. Can you paddle the PA in shallow water or is it just to wide? I will probably demo both but would like some opinions from people who have used them out in the Gulf or somewhere like Mobile Bay.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

get a 240cm or longer paddle and you'll be fine in shallow waters. it does great in open water, you just have to get used to the pitch. it will feel like your going to fall out sometimes but you wont. surf launches are easy, surf landing in a med. to large swell don't always end well. its not really built do do surf landing, but if you master the reverse landing while using a paddle you will be OK!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The PA is high off the water so it blows around like a mother compared to other kayaks. But, it does handle big water well, surf...not so much.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Exceptional in open water. Did the Gulf stream 5 to 6 miles out in Florida with ease. The trip back in was 4 foot seas and it did awesome. The surf was 5 to 6 by the time we got in and needless to say I was a bit panicky. I approached like being on a surfboard (45 degree angle) and she road in just like a 12 longboard. Must admit, after 9 hours of peddling I was very relieved! I never did have it in wind blown white caps though like we see here a lot! I also went through some sketchy passes down there amongst heavy current and large boats and never felt unstable. I found it did fairly well in the wind considering it's size. I launched and "paddled" it through very shallow water with no issues. However, it is one heavy kayak!
Bottom line
If you don't mind the weight, you want one!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Never tried to land mine in surf. Always hop out and pull it in. Much safer that way unless you want a garage sale all over the beach. Lol


----------



## loweralbuck (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think that I will be doing much surf landing with it and will probably stick to inshore mostly. I am 6'4 with long legs and it seems like the PA would be the most comfortable. The reason that I ended up getting my Manta Ray was because the seat was much more comfortable than any of the others in my price range and the PA seat looks even better. I like the Manta Ray and will keep it as a backup but it does no track very well and I constantly have to adjust the rudder. How does the PA 14 track? Some people describe it as a slower yak but I can't imagine it being any slower than a paddle kayak.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure about the newest model with vantage seat but my 2012 model tracked pretty bad. Constantly had to manage the rudder but I got use to it. I could cruise along easily between 2.5-3.5mph with no problems on the PA. Never owned a paddle yak and have been thinking about getting one to try out but I think the Hobie bug is biting once again.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Constant rudder adjustment is one of my only complaints with Hobie. I think the boat itself actually tracks fairly well. The need for continual adjustment is in the rudder system. I would like to think that fine tuning would solve a lot of it, but the design seems to make that somewhat difficult. Bottom line is there is just too much play in the system. However, it is being somewhat picky when all you have to do with two fingers is move a little handle around while you CATCH FISH!


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Had a super bad experience back in May , gulf turned to crap in a matter of an hour, south west about 25 knots . The PA will handle the swell and big chop no problem , coming in across the bar is another issue. I knew it was going to be hatchy so I strapped everything down but that ain't no 14 foot surfboard and I took a nasty spill coming across the bar. I'll swim it in next time. Like JD said it does blow around but you won't fill safer in another kayak than the PA .


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

loweralbuck said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't think that I will be doing much surf landing with it and will probably stick to inshore mostly. I am 6'4 with long legs and it seems like the PA would be the most comfortable. The reason that I ended up getting my Manta Ray was because the seat was much more comfortable than any of the others in my price range and the PA seat looks even better. I like the Manta Ray and will keep it as a backup but it does no track very well and I constantly have to adjust the rudder. How does the PA 14 track? Some people describe it as a slower yak but I can't imagine it being any slower than a paddle kayak.


A decent paddle kayak like a tarpon 140 or something similar will blow the PA out of the water when it comes to speed. lol The PA is SLOW.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

No offense but you would not have faired much better on a 14 foot surfboard slamming into a sandbar?


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Very true , I would take the beating everyday before I would give up the PA.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I fish mostly inshore and I had heard how hard it was to paddle the PA. I have the new model with the new seat so that might make the difference but I find it reasonably easy to paddle in shallow water. Just don't forget to use the paddle leash. If you are going far I'd use th peddles but in really shallow water it paddles well.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> A decent paddle kayak like a tarpon 140 or something similar will blow the PA out of the water when it comes to speed. lol The PA is SLOW.


You beat me to it. I have the outback, and my Pescador 12 can keep up with it no problem. The skinnier paddle kayaks are much faster than the Hobies. I've heard the narrower Revo is pretty quick tho.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The PA would be easier to paddle with the side rails removed. They kinda get in the way.


----------

